# Job Seekers Allowance after Budget 2010



## KATE_2 (15 Mar 2010)

Hey, I applied for Job Seekers Allowance in November 2009 and just received a decision today. The deciding officer gave me a start off Personal Rate of 100 euro (prior to deductions) . Should I not be entitled to the rate (196 euro) which was offered before the Budget cuts in December 2009, as I had applied before the Budget took effect? If not, then since Im 22 years old, and have been since last September, should my personal rate not be 150 euro? I cant get through to the social welfare office to ask them so would love to have my facts right before I get talking to them. Thank You!


----------



## gipimann (15 Mar 2010)

You are correct.   If you applied in November 2009, if your claim has been awarded from that date, and you were aged 20 years or over at the time you applied, then assuming there are no other means to be assessed, your full entitlement should be 196 euro (and 204.30 for the period Nov/Dec 2009).

If you're living at home, and your parent(s) are working there may be other means to be assessed.

The reduced rate rules are causing confusion, especially when there are delays in processing claims as well.

You should call into the SW office and ask them to sort it out for you.


----------



## KATE_2 (16 Mar 2010)

Thanks, I will definitely be calling into them now.....whilst on my way to hand out more CVs


----------



## S12%ummer (17 Mar 2010)

were you on jobseekers benefit previous to   applying for jobseekers allowance in NOVEMBER hun?


----------

